# help - VW camper wiring



## davelilly (Jan 2, 2011)

hello everyone im new to the forum. me and girfreind bought a camper type 2 bay window 1973 model, just wondered if anyone new how to re-wire the (temp gauge,volt meter,clock ) surgestions would be very helpfull :roll:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi. You are asking rather a lot here for since 1973, no doubt several modifications and additions may have taken place, which could only be ascertained by examining the vehicle.
However, you could try searching out vintage handbooks which will contain the information you seek.
However as you do not have a make and model to work from, this may prove to be a handicap.
A


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I suggest that you contact these 
http://www.vwt2oc.com/

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

davelilly said:


> hello everyone im new to the forum. me and girfreind bought a camper type 2 bay window 1973 model, just wondered if anyone new how to re-wire the (temp gauge,volt meter,clock ) surgestions would be very helpfull :roll:


Not sure about the others but the temp guage would certainly be an "add on". Being air cooled they were never fitted with temperature guages.


----------

